# How to activate apache,php, mysql???



## UnPluGs (Jan 1, 2005)

Hiyee all,

       I face a problem... I installed php, mysql in my Powerbook G4, but how to activate them?

        When I connected to the Internet, I type "localhost" in the web browser and it gave me  "Unable to determine IP address from host name for localhost ", but when I didn't connect to the Internet, I can see the apache interface by typing "Localhost". How to solve this problem?

        How to activate the php and mySQL? Or no need to activate them?

        I did a project in windows.. but when I moved to macOS, it didnt work... I dont know how to make it activate.. Hope someone can shade the light for me.. Thanks...


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jan 1, 2005)

there are some settings to change in different places for those. i just did my powerbook the same way. I installed Apache 2, MySQL 4, PHP 4, and MySQL Admin. There were various Read Me files with each one. Luckily my installations did not have any issues and the Read Me's guided me through the settings changes. There are also a bunch of threads on this forum regarding this issue. That's where I went first. Just do a search for MySQL and PHP installations.


----------



## shorty114 (Jan 2, 2005)

entropy.ch is a great place to start, along with their forums.


----------



## UnPluGs (Jan 3, 2005)

delsoljb32, can u give me those links?


----------



## UnPluGs (Jan 3, 2005)

Or can u guide me steps by steps..? Since u just successfully installed?

I get everything installed... but duno why problems occur...


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jan 4, 2005)

the installs that i used were from Server Logistics (Server Logistics http://www.serverlogistics.com). With each pkg (Complete PHP 4, Complete Apache 2) was an Install Guide. If you like I can email these to you. I followed these carefully and everything seemed to work out. I am a bit of a newbie to this, fortunately the install and setup seemed to go according to plan.

When you look at the Install Guide, pay attention to the section: "Testing Your PHP Installation", if I remember correctly I had an issue here as well till I reread the section relating to where the test.php was to be located and such. let me know if you need those Install Guides: jberg3@gmail.com


----------

